# crossover track



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I am thinking of getting one of those crossover tracks for my layout, the section that makes the cars change from inside to outside lane, and back. 

Do these actually work smoothly, or do they jam or derail the cars?

I was considering the single x, that makes the cars run 1 lap on one lane, then 1 on the other..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

You need TWO Crossovers, unless you want a short circuit !
In general, Slot Enthusiasts think of these cross-overs as Toy Track folly....'nuff said.


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

I love interesting variations on slot car tracks. So yes crossover tracks work great and add another level of challenge to slot racing. Like Ralph said, you will need 2 in order to complete the electrical circuit. If you just use one it won't work properly and could cause some electrical problems. The only set that I know of that can use one crossover is the Marchon Brickyard/sparking Speedway Set or the Marchon Rescue 911 set. They share the electrical current, but use a type of bridge rectifier on the AC current which allow you to operate each car independently, even when traveling in the same lane.

What brand of track are you using? I've used all the brands and never had a problem with a crossover track form any of them.

Good luck and have fun:wave::wave:

CR


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Using one crossover will not cause you electrical problems. It will basically convert two lanes into one, where either controller can be used. However, to be wired efficiently, there are some things which should be done. If you have jumpers on your track, you will render the ones connected to the unused controller useless unless you do some rewiring and/or trickery.

Joe


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I guess that's why they sell them in pairs so often. Thanks guys.

My original thinking was that perhaps it would take away any lane advantage when two people are racing, by making you run one lap on one lane then switch, but now thinking about it I can see where an electrical issue might arise..

If you have two crossovers, do they have to be connected to each other, or can they be spaced out in the layout?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

leonus said:


> If you have two crossovers, do they have to be connected to each other, or can they be spaced out in the layout?


 Anywhere is fine.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

You can space them out to wherever you want. You just need the two to keep the juice flowing correctly in each lane. Post up some pix when you get it altogether. 
>Tom<


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh, and since the question was asked, I have aurora afx track, with the side lock tabs, 1970s style


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the way crossovers were originally used was in a small oval... there'd be one crossover in each straight, so each car would take the turn at one end on the inside lane and then switch over to take the turn at the other end on the outside lane. It was a way to avoid having to use an elevation and over/under to get even lap lengths for each lane. That said, I've actually seen some really creative uses of them. Like others have said, it's kind of a toy gimmick thing if you're doing serious competitive racing, but for just bombing around and having fun it's great.

I actually tried a REALLY goofy oval using crossovers several years ago. Check out The Brickyard at the bottom right:










I cobbled it together with Atlas and Lionel track and it worked. I had to cut 4 Atlas 9" straights down the middle, and I needed 12(!) crossovers, and I was in business. 










During the little bit that I used it for, this was pretty common:










I DID find that the Lionel crossovers (the ones with the yellow lines) tended to derail the cars for no apparent reason, so I need to switch over to all Atlas ones. Pretty sure it was Dave Reese (dreese?) who helped out by trading me the last couple that I needed. Fun stuff... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd hate to be a track marshall on the Brickyard!!!  RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No kidding!!! Cool concept, but I'm curious about the lane spacing with Lionel and Atlas track. Is it the same as TYCO or the same as Aurora/Tomy? I imagine some sort of voodoo would have to be done to keep the oddball tracks in place, ie the split 9" and the straddled crossover tracks.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Joe, the lane spacing for Atlas/Lionel track is the same as Tyco. 
And nothing hard about keeping the oddball tracks in place, as Atlas/Lionel track joins with brass connectors at the rails(no other connections).....very innovative and positive connections for good electrical flow.
PS- I'm building a small layout using Atlas/Lionel Track as well, it will be portable and use Aurora Steering wheel controllers to let cars run by themselves.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

You can do this with Tyco/Mattel track, apparently just not as simply as with Atlas. You would need to use the single lane track adapters and keep switching back and forth.

I want to do something along these lines eventually with Mattel track. A four laner where each lane has a pit lane along the outside of the track. This would require all the inside lanes to cross over the outside lanes.

There is also a thread located somewhere where I asked about wiring when converting a four laner into a one laner. Details on how that would be done and even the electrical wiring diagram may be in that thread.

Joe


----------

